# TACTICAL HID 24W Flashlight Arrived



## Richie086 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey folks,

I'm really happy about this purchase, so I thought I'd post some thoughts and show a few photos.

First of all, the way Jason from Tactical HID packaged this flashlight, if the outer box had been crushed in 
shipping, I doubt the flashlight itself would have caught any damage. It was obvious time was spent 
to ensure all would arrive in perfect condition.

The flashlight comes in a nice lockable case, fit and finish of the flashlight was flawless. The 2200 mAh Li-ion battery required about 30 minutes top-off charge. I installed the battery into the flashlight and reinstalled the rear tail cap. The threads on the tail cap were excellent and came lubricated and a gasket sealed things up. 

On the first charge, runtime was exactly as expected at 45+ minutes. Recharge time is about 3 hours or less. Much like my AEX-25w, the Tactical HID 24w had a warmer than expected beam, which was another plus for it. The manual states it has the "optional" 6000k bulb. I'd like to know what the "standard" color temp is out of curiousity. Full brightness takes about 10 seconds or less. The instructions rate it at 4 seconds. So again, this was great and got to full brightness as quick as any of my other HID's. To update the runtime, I've recharged it 4x already and the runtime increased to 50+ minutes. So after a few charge and discharge cycles, battery efficiency increased. 









This nice looking lockable case was hiding under the bubble wrap.








Excellent presentation makes for big smiles. The package
includes the home charger, car charger, owners manual, 
and instruction on how to change the combination lock
on the case. 








Side by side with my AEX-25w. You just have to love the compact
size of the TacHID 24w. At 9-1/4" long and 1 lb -9.2oz with the 
battery installed, it's very light and comfortable in the hand. 

BTW...the AEX amber lens fits pretty well on the TacHID 24w. Just 
don't press it down to far or it'll be difficult to release...LOL








The upper part of the shrub is the spot beam 
of the TacHID 24w. The lower section is the 
AEX-25w. Note the red hue surrounding the 
AEX-25w's corona. Not liking that at all.


The photo above is not meant to be a shootout between
the two flashlights. It wouldn't be fair to compare 
them due to the differences in reflector design. Each 
is designed for a different purpose. One flashlight is strickly 
a thrower, the other is designed to give moderate spot and 
flood. IMHO, each does an excellent job for their respective reflector 
design.


It should be noted the TacHID 24w has an OP reflector designed
for moderate spot and flood beams. The AEX-25 is simply a 
thrower. After using them both tonight, I found the TacHID 
can adjust to a very good flood beam with about 12-14 turns
(half turns actually) of the bezel. The bezel has "stops" at each 
end. So you can only turn it so many times before it can't be 
turned anymore. I was happy it was designed this way because I 
wasn't sure if I turned it to far if the bezel would come off in my hand. 

The flood lit up nearly 100 yards in front of me. It would have been
better if the spotlight adjustment could produce a tighter beam, but 
having two types of beams is obviously an advantageous feature.
When my wife and I go for walks at night, the TACHID 24w is the 
one I'll be grabbing. Not to mention it's much easier and lighter to 
carry. I'm also going to come up with a nice lanyard for it.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 13, 2009)

Richie086 said:


> When my wife and I go
> for walks at night, the TACHID 24w is the one I'll be grabbing.
> I'm also going to come up with a nice lanyard for it.




That is one area in which the HID with OP reflector really shines. With smooth reflectors one must use a lumen robbing diffuser. I routinely use HIDs for night walks but my less than smooth K3500R projects the best walking beam.


Glad that you like your new light so much. I really have respect for that little 24W "Tactical" and it appeals to me much more than does their 35W light. I wish this would have been available to me back in my early days of HID because I would have purchased one.

Thanks for the nice review.


----------



## 300winmag (Feb 14, 2009)

Where did you get it? and how much?


----------



## Patriot (Feb 14, 2009)

300winmag said:


> Where did you get it? and how much?




http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=189290


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 14, 2009)

300winmag said:


> Where did you get it? and how much?


 

Hi 399Winmag,

I purchased it from Jason, one of the newer dealers here on the forum. The direct link to his online store for the 24w and 35w HID's is here. 

http://tacticalhid.info/hid-store

I didn't purchase the 35w simply because if I want very high power, even more than the spot beam my AEX-25 can provide, I have my modified Power On board 35w HID's with high power batteries and 4300k bulbs installed.


The 24w cost me $149.99 + $19.99 S/H, it's a deal that would be hard to beat. Not to mention if a problem occurs within the warranty period, or even after the warranty has expired, you can contact Jason for parts and not have to deal with someone overseas that doesn't speak english. 

Thanks folks for all the comments :thumbsup:


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 14, 2009)

Patriot36 said:


> That is one area in which the HID with OP reflector really shines. With smooth reflectors one must use a lumen robbing diffuser. I routinely use HIDs for night walks but my less than smooth K3500R projects the best walking beam.
> 
> Thanks for the nice review.


 
Hi there Patriot,

I think it's good to have at least one HID flashlight with this type of reflector. To me, it makes it a great all-around HID. Not to mention since joining this forum, I've been getting really carried away purchasing HID and LED flashlights designed mainly for throw...LOL. The Tactical HID 24w is going to be a keeper since it makes sense to have at least one "all-around" use HID. 

Lastly, for some reason lately, it seems to me individuals that have purchased the Wolf-Eyes 24w sell them off. I don't know why people are disappointed with them, but it was why I wanted to go with Jason's product instead. I'm sure the photo I posted showing the beam side by side with the AEX-25, members will have a good idea what to expect from it.


----------



## BVH (Feb 14, 2009)

I would guess low power coupled with a 6500K bulb is the reason for the sell-off. They're just not impressive or very usable IMHO. Reminds me of pulling alongside a 8000K HID converted car on the freeway. Yes, there's light coming out the front but it is very dim and actually hard on my eyes. Kinda like the opening scene in "Joe Vrs the Volcano" with the oppressive fluorescent lights.


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 14, 2009)

BVH said:


> I would guess low power coupled with a 6500K bulb is the reason for the sell-off. They're just not impressive or very usable IMHO.


 


Hey BVH,

Yep, that was similar to my reason for not purchasing the WE-Boxer line. I think the only thing the Boxer has on the Tactical 24w is it may be about an inch shorter in length. 

The 6000k in the Tactical HID 24w really isn't bad. However, any HID would seriously benefit equiped with 4200k-4300k. The beauty of the POB series of HID's, having been designed around non-proprietary automotive components made it so easy to mod them with 4300k's for several hundred extra lumens and much better color rendition.


----------



## BVH (Feb 14, 2009)

We all talk about and seem to favor (me included) the 4300K bulbs for the most Lumens output of the HID color temps. However, my favorite color to satisfy my visual appetite is an even 5000K. Think of the original Costco HID, they are 5000K. I call this Diamond White. In shootout 4, my Locator beam shots come close to the color I'm talking about. I have 5000K's in my Silverado headlights and love them. If I could custom mix my own bulbs, I'd make them 4800K.


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi gang,

Here are a few photos showing the custom lanyard I came up with for my Tactical HID flashlight. It works great and totally secure. While walking at night with my wife, having a really good lanyard attached to this flashlight allows me to relax my hand while holding it. 

It's really great not having to worry about it falling to the ground, especially when wearing slippery gloves. 








Like so many of us, I had numerous lanyards laying around
the house from old retired cell phones and camera
cases. I knew holding onto them, they'd come in handy
one day. The other part attached to the flashlight the 
lanyard clips to is a black colored dog collar. 








When I saw how well this worked, I knew it was one 
of my better ideas. The mod cost a whopping $1.88
the cost of the collar at Walmart :thumbsup:


----------



## jasonck08 (Jul 17, 2009)

Richie, I was at walmart the other day and couldn't find a strap quite like the one you found. Was it in the pet section? Or was that just the nylon srap that goes around the light itself?


----------



## Richie086 (Jul 17, 2009)

jasonck08 said:


> Richie, I was at walmart the other day and couldn't find a strap quite like the one you found. Was it in the pet section? Or was that just the nylon srap that goes around the light itself?


 

Hi there Jason,

Yes, Walmart has them and I've also seen them in Pathmark supermarket's as well. Both stores carry them in the pet section. I've posted a photo below for your reference to make spotting it much easier. The 5"-8" size is perfect for the Tactical HID 24w lights. They have them in numerous colors as well. Attach it and snug it up and your done.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice Richie! It looks like a great solution for solving the lanyard-less design. I always use a lanyard when walking with lights any larger than EDC size. When it's cold and I'm wearing a glove it's easy to drop and when it's hot and I'm sweating it's just as easy. No reason to throw our nice lights on the black top right?


----------



## Richie086 (Jul 17, 2009)

Patriot said:


> When it's cold and I'm wearing a glove it's easy to drop and when it's hot and I'm sweating it's just as easy. No reason to throw our nice lights on the black top right?


 

Thanks Patriot,

That was exactly the reason I came up with this. You also can't beat the price for it. :twothumbs


----------



## jasonck08 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks Richie! The picture will probably help me know what I'm looking for!

I'm trying to come up with something that we can start offering with my lights...


----------



## AncientSword (Jul 26, 2009)

Any more thoughts on how this light has held up for you over the time you have had it? I am looking to buy an HID sometimes very soon and I am trying to decide which on to get between the Tactical HID and one of the other ones.


----------



## Richie086 (Jul 26, 2009)

AncientSword said:


> Any more thoughts on how this light has held up for you over the time you have had it? I am looking to buy an HID sometimes very soon and I am trying to decide which on to get between the Tactical HID and one of the other ones.


 

I love these 24w 4300k flashlights. They produce a lot of excellent useful light and you really can't beat the price for them. I've never been really happy about runtime being about 40 minutes, but I'm in the process of re-powering the light with much better batteries at this time. 

If longer runtimes are needed, simply purchasing a spare battery is the easiest route to go. 

Aside from that, I have no problem recommending one from either of the forum dealers. Both dealers stand by their product and respond quickly should a problem arise.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 26, 2009)

I agree with Richie086's nice and fair recommendation :thumbsup:


----------



## AncientSword (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok, thanks guys. I think I am going to go with the Tactical HID. I like the fact that they are more involved here in CPF and they have answered my questions quickly. As long as I can get parts if I need them, then I will be happy.

Richie, are you making a custom battery pack for yours? Are you just swapping the cells out for better ones, like AW's or what? Could we run these off of IMR's?


----------



## AncientSword (Jul 27, 2009)

Double post ...


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 27, 2009)

AncientSword said:


> Ok, thanks guys. I think I am going to go with the Tactical HID. I like the fact that they are more involved here in CPF and they have answered my questions quickly. As long as I can get parts if I need them, then I will be happy.


Sure thing! Replies very fast and they have good customer service too!


----------



## 1Army (Aug 9, 2009)

I bought one of these on ebay about a year ago and it works great. I like the lanyard idea and actually have my dogs collar for that exact size from walmart already, he will get the chain instead.


----------



## Richie086 (Aug 9, 2009)

AncientSword said:


> Richie, are you making a custom battery pack for yours? Are you just swapping the cells out for better ones, like AW's or what? Could we run these off of IMR's?


 

Hi Ancient,

Sorry for the delay responding. I've been off-line for a while. Yes, I'm still using the original battery pack housing, but swapping out the original cells for panasonic 2900's. BVH has done it on his and runtime has increased to 55+ minutes. I don't believe you can run these off of IMR's.


----------



## JeffInChi (Aug 22, 2009)

Richie-

Have you been able to get the runtime over 60 mins with (or without) the new batteries yet? How similiar is the tactical HID to the 24W oracle I see lingering around here on cpf and ebay?


----------



## Richie086 (Aug 22, 2009)

JeffInChi said:


> Richie-
> 
> Have you been able to get the runtime over 60 mins with (or without) the new batteries yet? How similiar is the tactical HID to the 24W oracle I see lingering around here on cpf and ebay?


 

Hi Jeff,

Replacing the stock batteries in my Oracle 24w with Panasonic 2900 mah's, I was able to increase my runtime from less than 40 minutes to 62 minutes on a full charge. 

I'd have to say that when the batteries start showing runtimes of 40 minutes or less, it's becoming time to replace the batteries or simply puchase a new battery pack. In fact, my Oracle 35w is now starting to show signs the batteries are also on the way out. It has started to drain power when not in use, which it has never done before. The stock batteries in any of these flashlights seem to have a life of 6-8 months. I'm sure these Panasonics will last longer than that.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 19, 2009)

Have you guys seen the new 26W 3/6 cell convertable from Tactical HID?

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=201958

I though it looked really nice, although at a higher price point.


----------



## jtrucktools34 (Oct 19, 2009)

lovecpf

Never Fails!! You research something for months and when you finally dive in and pull the trigger...

I just got my Oracle last week. Probably would have waited. :devil: NA!!! Just buy both... Right???

That is the CPF motto, right, right??? I am sloooooly learning that "patience is a virtue".

The New 26w looks :twothumbs
These HID's have definately got my attention.

Probably time for a new thread?


----------



## SunFire900 (Oct 19, 2009)

Patience just causes you too miss out on "deals of a lifetime"!! This happens to me all the time. I seem to do better when I impulse buy than when I think things out too long.

If you hadn't bought the Oracle, you would have waited for reviews and pondered pulling the trigger on _this_ light until the price went up to $379! I mean that's what I would have done. 

You're right, it never fails.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 27, 2010)

Has anyone ever measured focused lux?


----------

